# Boise a NC Contender?



## MCBUCK (Sep 7, 2010)

BSU is a decent team, but anyone can be a decent team for two games a year.  BSU has to whip the rest of their schedule by 3 or 4 TD's at least to even be considered a national title contender.  I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong, but BSU is 6-17 aginst BCS teams in the last decade, and 6-1 in the last five years. Some of those six wins were against lackluster teams like Louisville, and BC, that took place in lower tier bowl games.  The win against "Choklahoma" was trickeration at it's finest. Oklahoma already had a reputation for not bringing any competetion to Janurary 1, and deservedly earned that nickname.  UGA beat basically the same BSU team a year earlier with little or no problems at all, even though the media myth of BSU, was alive and kicking even then. Every analyst in the country was sure that Boise's superior schemes, and finesse would wow the Georgia, defenses. Since that Georgia debacle that left Jared Zabransky in tears on the sidelines, Boise has figured out that all they have to do is beat one or two teams a year, and the rest of the season is a ride on the gravy train.  Writers too are figuring out the BSU ruse, and some are telling the tales of Boises' schedule.  The early BSU bowl wins against such power house teams like Iowa State, and San Jose State, may be considered by some to be defining moments in the lore of Boise State, but it could be said that those in season wins against such juggernauts like Wyoming, New Mexico State, and Idaho State, just don't really show much in the way of a power house team. Boise State looked pretty good last night for sure, but anyone could look good when it is "one game and out" and with the Broncos "me against the world" mentality. Boise has to play a complete schedule, they have to schedule three or four BCS opponents during the regular season, they have to win big. Nebraska supposedly made an offer to BSU for a three game series, keeping two of the games in Lincoln, but BSU bailed;  Chris Petersen, should have taken that deal, and why he did not is puzzling.  BSU is a program that needs cash, and a three game series against Nebraska would have provided both capital, and a chance to gain national respect.  The Broncos are a good team,  but greatness will elude them until they play a complete schedule; three point wins will get you noticed, but letting UC Davis hang around for four quarters shows no support for the conference. The WAC was 2-17 against ranked opponents last year. That is power? The Mountain West fare was a tad better at 4-29, but after TCU, BYU, and Utah, the drop was abysmal.  Boise still has much to prove, and a conference switch may not be the long sought answer to the myth of Boise State's search for a national title. Perhaps Chris Petersens squad will get the chance this year to play for the crystal football, and perhaps they will get the chance against the type competetion they feel equivalent to.  I hope Boise gets the opportunity they are looking for and find themselves in a BCS game against  an Ohio State, a Miami, or even more fortuitously one of the top tier SEC teams.  It will be at that moment when that Boise State will know what the rest of the world already knows.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 7, 2010)

I agree.  When BSU plays that game against OSU, Miami, or a SEC team BSU will figure out they are just as good as anyone in the country!  Just ask, Oklahoma, Oregon, TCU, Virginia Tech, Utah, and Oregon St.......   One of these days the UGA homers are going to realize that the BSU team they beat is a totally different team then the one that played last night.  Different coach, different QB, different everything.  The BSU team that beat Oklahoma is a totally different team then the one UGA beat.  UGA beat a team that went 9-4 with a coach who is now gone.  In the 4 season since UGA's win, BSU has only lost 4 total games and 1 conference game.  The UGA guys need to stop using their win 5 years ago against a mediocre team as a defense against BSU's current team.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> I agree.  When BSU plays that game against OSU, Miami, or a SEC team BSU will figure out they are just as good as anyone in the country!  Just ask, Oklahoma, Oregon, TCU, Virginia Tech, Utah, and Oregon St.......   One of these days the UGA homers are going to realize that the BSU team they beat is a totally different team then the one that played last night.  Different coach, different QB, different everything.  The BSU team that beat Oklahoma is a totally different team then the one UGA beat.  UGA beat a team that went 9-4 with a coach who is now gone.  In the 4 season since UGA's win, BSU has only lost 4 total games and 1 conference game.  The UGA guys need to stop using their win 5 years ago against a mediocre team as a defense against BSU's current team.



...how long ago did BSU beat Oklahoma?


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 7, 2010)

Let me say this,...I'd LOVE to have BAMA play BSU for the NC, I can promise you this, BAMA's secondary would not be as gracious as VT's  secondary,...and don't bring up your tired and lame Utah comparison,...let's stay current.
The season has only just started and I really don't know yet what BAMA has, nor what BSU is going to do with a little taste of respect.
BSU is a good team no doubt.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 7, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> BSU is a decent team, but anyone can be a decent team for two games a year.  BSU has to whip the rest of their schedule by 3 or 4 TD's at least to even be considered a national title contender.  I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong, but BSU is 6-17 aginst BCS teams in the last decade, and 6-1 in the last five years. Some of those six wins were against lackluster teams like Louisville, and BC, that took place in lower tier bowl games.  The win against "Choklahoma" was trickeration at it's finest. Oklahoma already had a reputation for not bringing any competetion to Janurary 1, and deservedly earned that nickname.  UGA beat basically the same BSU team a year earlier with little or no problems at all, even though the media myth of BSU, was alive and kicking even then. Every analyst in the country was sure that Boise's superior schemes, and finesse would wow the Georgia, defenses. Since that Georgia debacle that left Jared Zabransky in tears on the sidelines, Boise has figured out that all they have to do is beat one or two teams a year, and the rest of the season is a ride on the gravy train.  Writers too are figuring out the BSU ruse, and some are telling the tales of Boises' schedule.  The early BSU bowl wins against such power house teams like Iowa State, and San Jose State, may be considered by some to be defining moments in the lore of Boise State, but it could be said that those in season wins against such juggernauts like Wyoming, New Mexico State, and Idaho State, just don't really show much in the way of a power house team. Boise State looked pretty good last night for sure, but anyone could look good when it is "one game and out" and with the Broncos "me against the world" mentality. Boise has to play a complete schedule, they have to schedule three or four BCS opponents during the regular season, they have to win big. Nebraska supposedly made an offer to BSU for a three game series, keeping two of the games in Lincoln, but BSU bailed;  Chris Petersen, should have taken that deal, and why he did not is puzzling.  BSU is a program that needs cash, and a three game series against Nebraska would have provided both capital, and a chance to gain national respect.  The Broncos are a good team,  but greatness will elude them until they play a complete schedule; three point wins will get you noticed, but letting UC Davis hang around for four quarters shows no support for the conference. The WAC was 2-17 against ranked opponents last year. That is power? The Mountain West fare was a tad better at 4-29, but after TCU, BYU, and Utah, the drop was abysmal.  Boise still has much to prove, and a conference switch may not be the long sought answer to the myth of Boise State's search for a national title. Perhaps Chris Petersens squad will get the chance this year to play for the crystal football, and perhaps they will get the chance against the type competetion they feel equivalent to.  I hope Boise gets the opportunity they are looking for and find themselves in a BCS game against  an Ohio State, a Miami, or even more fortuitously one of the top tier SEC teams.  It will be at that moment when that Boise State will know what the rest of the world already knows.



So in your thinking since Utah Beat Alabama badly in 08 they are really the national champs last year?



Jetjockey said:


> I agree.  When BSU plays that game against OSU, Miami, or a SEC team BSU will figure out they are just as good as anyone in the country!  Just ask, Oklahoma, Oregon, TCU, Virginia Tech, Utah, and Oregon St.......   One of these days the UGA homers are going to realize that the BSU team they beat is a totally different team then the one that played last night.  Different coach, different QB, different everything.  The BSU team that beat Oklahoma is a totally different team then the one UGA beat.  UGA beat a team that went 9-4 with a coach who is now gone.  In the 4 season since UGA's win, BSU has only lost 4 total games and 1 conference game.  The UGA guys need to stop using their win 5 years ago against a mediocre team as a defense against BSU's current team.



No one wants to face Boise State in the regular season..They are afraid of an early lose..Boise State and Utah both have stated they will play anyone on a neutral field and so far only 2 teams have taken them up ( GA and VT)....We had this argument at work and someone says that USC should not have played in or for a national championship because they play only 1 good team a year...But they have and did so why not Boise State? I know it's all about the money.....I will say this after watching several SEC games this weekend and the Boise State game,Boise State could have beaten a lot of the SEC teams this weekend with they way the SEC teams played.... 





RipperIII said:


> ...how long ago did BSU beat Oklahoma?



Jan 07


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 7, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Let me say this,...I'd LOVE to have BAMA play BSU for the NC, I can promise you this, BAMA's secondary would not be as gracious as VT's  secondary,...and don't bring up your tired and lame Utah comparison,...let's stay current.
> The season has only just started and I really don't know yet what BAMA has, nor what BSU is going to do with a little taste of respect.
> BSU is a good team no doubt.



Sorry I went there....I agree that it is early in the season,but with the number of wins Boise State has put up You have to believe they deserve a shot if they win out,now if an SEC team and say a  big 12 team also run the table,they should play for the NC,but if only BSU and 1 other team are undefeated they should play,I am tired of 1 and 2 lose teams playing just because of the $$$$


----------



## dark horse (Sep 7, 2010)

The team I watched last night would manhandle 80% of the SEC or ACC and would fight toe to toe with the best teams in the land.  They have answered the bell every time it has rang in the last 5 years.  They are a different program than when Georgia manhandled them 5 years ago. Georgia would have beaten Alabama 5 years ago just as well. Boise  has a QB as good as any in the country, experience AND talent at every position, a very fast disciplined defense, and one of the better coaches in the country.  As a team they play with the heart of a lion. It is very hard to beat a team with some of those attributes much less all of them. Their only weakness I can find is having their campus located in Idaho. I don't know how Chris Peterson assembled this type of team in Idaho but he has created a very well oiled machine.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 7, 2010)

I like Boise, but if BAMA, UF, or UGA lose only one close game, and BSU or OSU is undefeated, I think it has to be a member of the SEC,...and it's not about the $$$...a 2 loss and a 1 loss SEC team has embarrassed undefeated Big 10 and Big 12 teams...it's just a fact the SEC is a more competitive conference...


----------



## Hogtown (Sep 7, 2010)

Well there is one thing for sure.... BSU would beat my Gators like a rented mule.  They have got that hiking thing down pat.


----------



## PWalls (Sep 7, 2010)

VaTech gave that game to Boise. Poor clock management by Beamer and penalties by VaTech killed them and allowed Boise to win the game. Plus that was some bad officiating in the last two minutes in my opinion. What about that clip call that they picked the flag up on? 2 minutes left and Beamer calls a pass play that is thrown incomplete to stop the clock and a running back runs out of bounds? What's the deal with that? Just hand them the ball back with time on the clock. Boise was given that game to win. Boise is not a NC contender in my opinion.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 7, 2010)

PWalls said:


> VaTech gave that game to Boise. Poor clock management by Beamer and penalties by VaTech killed them and allowed Boise to win the game. Plus that was some bad officiating in the last two minutes in my opinion. What about that clip call that they picked the flag up on? 2 minutes left and Beamer calls a pass play that is thrown incomplete to stop the clock and a running back runs out of bounds? What's the deal with that? Just hand them the ball back with time on the clock. Boise was given that game to win. Boise is not a NC contender in my opinion.



I agree to a large extent...Peterson is a better Coach than Beamer, BSU was better prepared than VT.
...and VT indeed gave the game away with 2 minutes to play...but BSU had something to do with that.

The late hit penalty was sketchy at best,...but then again, I couldn't hear the whistle,...but the touchdown was inexcusable,...absolute pathetic secondary play.
T-Rod can't kill 2 minutes? no first down? please


----------



## dark horse (Sep 7, 2010)

Funny things happen in the last 2 minutes of a close game.  Boise focused and VT folded.  Boise's QB put on a 2 minute drill clinic.  VT's QB had the same oppurtunity and failed miserably.  Boise has done it too much to be considered luck anymore.


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 7, 2010)

MCBUCK...............you said.....

"BSU is a decent team, but anyone can be a decent team for two games a year. BSU has to whip the rest of their schedule by 3 or 4 TD's at least to even be considered a national title contender. I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong, but BSU is 6-17 aginst BCS teams in the last decade, and 6-1 in the last five years."

You can't compare using the last decade for crying out loud.....that's like saying Bear Bryant's win loss record at Bama should include his predecesor's win loss record.  Coach Peterson is 50-4 as of last night.  That's what you look at.  Here are the specifics.............. 


Head coaching record
Year 	Team 	Overall 	Conference 	Standing 	Bowl 	
Boise State Broncos (Western Athletic Conference) (2006–present)

2006 	Boise State 	13–0  8–0  1st W Fiesta  (Oklahoma 43-42)

2007 	Boise State 	10–3 	7–1 	2nd 	L Hawai (E. Carolina 41-38)

2008 	Boise State 	12–1 	8–0 	1st 	L Poinsettia (TCU 17-16)
2009 	Boise State 	14–0 	8–0 	1st 	W Fiesta (TCU 17-10) 	
2010 	Boise State 	1-0 	  	  	  	  	 
Boise State: 	50–4  overall and	31–1 WAC	
Total: 	50–4


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 7, 2010)

If you want to talk about calls....how about the one where the VT quarterback's back of hand kept the ball off the ground...geez....anyone could see on the replay that when he spun and pushed himself back up, the nose of the ball actually touched the ground.....which in layman's terms means it down right there, not 11 yards from there and a first down.


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 7, 2010)

No team outside of the SEC, WAC, PAC Ten,  Big Ten can be in the NC discussion. Didn't everyone get the memo?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 7, 2010)

dark horse said:


> The team I watched last night would manhandle 80% of the SEC or ACC and would fight toe to toe with the best teams in the land.  They have answered the bell every time it has rang in the last 5 years.  They are a different program than when Georgia manhandled them 5 years ago. Georgia would have beaten Alabama 5 years ago just as well. Boise  has a QB as good as any in the country, experience AND talent at every position, a very fast disciplined defense, and one of the better coaches in the country.  As a team they play with the heart of a lion. It is very hard to beat a team with some of those attributes much less all of them. Their only weakness I can find is having their campus located in Idaho. I don't know how Chris Peterson assembled this type of team in Idaho but he has created a very well oiled machine.



The score was...  

33 - 30... 

It was a great game...  

I bet Nick Saban would have loved to play the Blue Horse Heads as an opener...

After all there was a Season Opener with Bama against VT recently right???

We'll see after it's all said and done...


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 7, 2010)

BSU looked good last night. No doubt. But in order to DESERVE to be in the big game you have to do it for 13 weeks with maybe a couple of gimme games. You have to go through that in conference grind. Boise plays a 2 game season with 10 gimmes. Are they good enough to run a big boy schedule? Maybe so. Unfortunately we'll never know because they play a girls schedule...  Wyoming, Oregon St, New Mexico St, Toledo, San Jose St, La Tech, Hawaii, Idaho, Nevada, and Utah ST...


----------



## AU Bassman (Sep 7, 2010)

Better be pulling for the U this weekend against Ohio st.or the NC game you are probobly going to see will be Boise vs Ohio st..

  Honestly I don't see an undefeated team coming out of the SEC this year. Might even see a couple of two loss teams playing for the SECC.

  That being said, I saw a Boise st. team last night that could play with anybody. They were very poised,and talented. With Boise st. weak schedule all you can hope for is that somebody beats them and they fall like a rock in the polls. If not they will play for a NC like it or not.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> No one wants to face Boise State in the regular season..They are afraid of an early lose..Boise State and Utah both have stated they will play anyone on a neutral field and so far only 2 teams have taken them up ( GA and VT)....We had this argument at work and someone says that USC should not have played in or for a national championship because they play only 1 good team a year...But they have and did so why not Boise State? I know it's all about the money.....I will say this after watching several SEC games this weekend and the Boise State game,Boise State could have beaten a lot of the SEC teams this weekend with they way the SEC teams played....



Nebraska wants to play Boise State and has offered them a deal and they have not taken it yet. BSU wants to make money and trick all the morons out there into believing that everyone is scared of them.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 7, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I like Boise, but if BAMA, UF, or UGA lose only one close game, and BSU or OSU is undefeated, I think it has to be a member of the SEC,...and it's not about the $$$...a 2 loss and a 1 loss SEC team has embarrassed undefeated Big 10 and Big 12 teams...it's just a fact the SEC is a more competitive conference...



I don't recall the SEC embarrasing the Big 12. I don't think the big 12 is as good as the big 10 but the big 12 was very competitive in the NC games they have been in.

Also, OSU's team this year would kill the 07 OSU team that LSU beat. You can't compare them from year to year.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 7, 2010)

I Hope and Pray Boise St wins out now so it will lead to much discussion on the BCS. Maybe it will get us one step closer to the playoff system we deserve


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 7, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Nebraska wants to play Boise State and has offered them a deal and they have not taken it yet. BSU wants to make money and trick all the morons out there into believing that everyone is scared of them.



Nebraska wants a 2 for 1 deal.So it is Nebraska who wants the money not Boise State..Boise State wants a 1 for 1 ...Nebraska said no....


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 7, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I like Boise, but if BAMA, UF, or UGA lose only one close game, and BSU or OSU is undefeated, I think it has to be a member of the SEC,...and it's not about the $$$...a 2 loss and a 1 loss SEC team has embarrassed undefeated Big 10 and Big 12 teams...it's just a fact the SEC is a more competitive conference...



The Sec might be more competitive,but why is it when they play teams who in there opinion are not up to their level,they lose ( Can anyone say OleMiss).....I have no problem with an undefeated SEC and say Big10 going ahead based on strength of schedule,what bothers me is when they reward a team for 2 years and they get whacked both times and there is another team who is undefeated and they don't get a shot...


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 7, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> BSU looked good last night. No doubt. But in order to DESERVE to be in the big game you have to do it for 13 weeks with maybe a couple of gimme games. You have to go through that in conference grind. Boise plays a 2 game season with 10 gimmes. Are they good enough to run a big boy schedule? Maybe so. Unfortunately we'll never know because they play a girls schedule...  Wyoming, Oregon St, New Mexico St, Toledo, San Jose St, La Tech, Hawaii, Idaho, Nevada, and Utah ST...



If I read the schedules right most SEC teams have either 7 or 8 tough games ( this is based on who they play and how teams played this weekend),Boise State has 5 tough games ( games based on last years record and this weekends play)...What is funny is everyone wants to point out GA beat Boise State big,but then want to discount the games Boise State has won when all the limelight was on ( bowl games) against big BCS schools,that is why they are ranked where they are ....


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 7, 2010)

Like it or not, right or wrong, the are absolutely a contender right now!


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> If I read the schedules right most SEC teams have either 7 or 8 tough games ( this is based on who they play and how teams played this weekend),Boise State has 5 tough games ( games based on last years record and this weekends play)...What is funny is everyone wants to point out GA beat Boise State big,but then want to discount the games Boise State has won when all the limelight was on ( bowl games) against big BCS schools,that is why they are ranked where they are ....




I beg you to tell us what are Boise's 5 tough games with a straight face... I'll spot you VT and Oregon St although VT could very easily turn out to be a 7-4 ball team.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 7, 2010)

5 games JM, we must be looking at different schedules. VT is a given, OSU a maybe, Nevada a longshot, after that it's popwarner row!


----------



## gin house (Sep 7, 2010)

they should be relevant to the national champ. if they play a few highly ranked teams.  you cant play virginia tech, a good team but i think they themselves are overranked, then play unknow teams and beat the brakes off em and expect to play in the NC.  when they schedule tough teams, and more than one, and will out, sure they should be looked at but right now. no.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 7, 2010)

The rest of BSU's schedule went 72-89 last year, 6 of those teams finished between 80th and 120th in the rankings. Only 3, OSU, Fresno, and Nevada finished in the top 50! Pretty sure they are going to run the table folks! Like I said it's not their fault, but it's also not the fault of the Oregon's, Bama's, Penn State's, or Texas' of the world that have to play 2-5 top 25 teams and 8-9 teams ranked in the top 40 every year.


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 7, 2010)

Again if Boise wants the respect that some say they deserve then get in a freakin BCS conference, then whether it's the pac 10 or the big 10 or whatever, they will have to play a decent schedule and can't pick and choose two ok teams to play, heck get in the big 12 and play Nebraska,Texas, Oklahoma, Oklahoma State, Texas A&M year in and year out! I think after you play those teams year after year and win your conference then and only then will you get some respect, at least enough not to be a bunch of phonies on a disgusting blue field, maybe they can budget for green grass like the rest of the country since surely they made a good chunk off of this weekends game.


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 7, 2010)

GAranger1403 said:


> The rest of BSU's schedule went 72-89 last year, 6 of those teams finished between 80th and 120th in the rankings. Only 3, OSU, Fresno, and Nevada finished in the top 50! Pretty sure they are going to run the table folks! Like I said it's not their fault, but it's also not the fault of the Oregon's, Bama's, Penn State's, or Texas' of the world that have to play 2-5 top 25 teams and 8-9 teams ranked in the top 40 every year.



Yep, this year the SEC could be a victim of it's own demise!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Sep 7, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> I beg you to tell us what are Boise's 5 tough games with a straight face... I'll spot you VT and Oregon St although VT could very easily turn out to be a 7-4 ball team.



While I agree with your logic GD I will say that Boise State was the only team that had a set big enough to schedule a top 10 team on national TV during week one something no one else did.

I am a die hard GA fan and our schedule has more candy in it this year than boise's does. And you better believe if we went undefeated this year we would all be screaming NC!!

I know I would!

Boise is doing no less than any of the other big time NC contender programs are. Actually I think they are doing more at this point.


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> If I read the schedules right most SEC teams have either 7 or 8 tough games ( this is based on who they play and how teams played this weekend),Boise State has 5 tough games ( games based on last years record and this weekends play)...What is funny is everyone wants to point out GA beat Boise State big,but then want to discount the games Boise State has won when all the limelight was on ( bowl games) against big BCS schools,that is why they are ranked where they are ....



That was Hawaii that Georgia beat big in a bowl game...2007 I believe.  Not Boise State.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Okay, so i was totally bored and decided to do a little research on Boise State's schedule. After watching them last night, i think they are a good talented team. However, i can give them no credit for anything resembling a tough schedule the rest of the way. In fact, the more i look at it, the more upset i am with the pollsters even putting them where they are. It's like reading a who's who of cannon fodder schools. Want to see what it looks like?( hope ya'll appreciate me taking the time to put this together):

opponent/ '09 overall record(conf. rec.) 1st game this year

Virginia Tech 10-3(6-2)                                          L Boise State 33-30
Wyoming 7-6(4-4)                                                 W South Utah 28-20
Oregon State 8-4(6-3)                                          L   TCU  30-21
New Mexico State 3-10(1-7)                                no game yet
Toledo  5-7(3-5)                                                     L  Arizona 41-2
San Jose State 2-10(1-7)                                      L  Alabama 48-3
La. Tech 4-8 (3-5)                                                 W Grambling 20-6
Hawaii 6-7(3-5)                                                      L USC 49-36
Idaho 8-5(4-4)                                                      W North Dakota 45-0
Fresno State 8-5(6-2)                                           W Cinncinnati 28-14
Nevada 8-5(7-1)                                                    W East Wash.  49-24
Utah State 4-8(3-5)                                               L Oklahoma 31-24


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 7, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> If you want to talk about calls....how about the one where the VT quarterback's back of hand kept the ball off the ground...geez....anyone could see on the replay that when he spun and pushed himself back up, the nose of the ball actually touched the ground.....which in layman's terms means it down right there, not 11 yards from there and a first down.




not true.
if a player is in possession of the ball, and the ball touches the ground it is still a live ball...just ask stoerner...


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Virginia Tech 10-3(6-2)                                          L Boise State 33-30
> Wyoming 7-6(4-4)                                                 W South Utah 28-20
> Oregon State 8-4(6-3)                                          L   TCU  30-21
> New Mexico State 3-10(1-7)                                no game yet
> ...



That schedule is breathtaking!


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 7, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> not true.
> if a player is in possession of the ball, and the ball touches the ground it is still a live ball...just ask stoerner...



Not true?  Then why did they...the refs review it...to see if he painted his nails......lol?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Not true?  Then why did they...the refs review it...to see if he painted his nails......lol?



to see if his knee touched the ground. It didn't.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 7, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I am a die hard GA fan and our schedule has more candy in it this year than boise's does. And you better believe if we went undefeated this year we would all be screaming NC!!



BSU's schedule > UGA's??? You're having fun at my expense right? Must be...


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Nebraska wants a 2 for 1 deal.So it is Nebraska who wants the money not Boise State..Boise State wants a 1 for 1 ...Nebraska said no....




Guess Nebraska figured they should get more for losing.  Some deal huh.......thanks for providing all the facts.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Nebraska wants a 2 for 1 deal.So it is Nebraska who wants the money not Boise State..Boise State wants a 1 for 1 ...Nebraska said no....



So you think Boise State deserves a home and home with Nebraska  . I can see we will never agree because your not using your brain.  Nebraska had a average of 85K+ fans show up for home games last year while Boise State had 32K. So Nebraska should lose money to play BSU when BSU is the one that needs to step up and play a real schedule  . BSU wants more then all of the other non BCS teams , thats why they don't get alot of offers.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 7, 2010)

BSU doesn't get a lot of offers because scheduling them is a bad idea.  If a big SEC team schedules BSU they are EXPECTED to win that game.  However, there isn't a single team in the country that can say if they schedule BSU, they will win.  Thats why nobody outside the Pac 10 has the cones to schedule them year in and year out.  Oregon did it two years in a row, and lost both years!  If Oregon had scheduled a cupcake team they would have finished higher in the rankings and could have easily got a better bowl in 2008.  Higher rankings  equal better recruiting, more fans in the stadium, apparel sales, etc.  Oregon State has scheduled TCU and Boise ST this year.  They could have easily scheduled two cupcake teams and headed into Pac 10 play 3-0.  As it stands there is a very good chance they could enter Pac 10 play at 1-2 and not even ranked.  Instead of a good chance at finishing the season 9-3 with a decent ranking, they will be lucky to be 7-5 and ranked in the top 25.  Thats why teams won't schedule BSU.

BTW.. Im watching the game again right now.  Boise's Defense and Kellen Moore won that game.  Every time Taylor got the ball the pocket collapsed so fast that he was forced to run.  When he did run Boise's D closed in so fast there wasn't a lot of running room. Every time Moore got the ball his O line gave him just enough time to read the D and make the plays late in the game.  What Moore lacks in physical ability, he makes up with his knowledge of the game.  He gets the ball in play so quick because he just seems to be able to see the play developing before it happens.  He will probably never be a pro QB, but that kid is GOOD.


----------



## gin house (Sep 7, 2010)

i think boise can play with most anybody, they have a super fast d, and one of the best qbs in the game, all the other skill players are better than average also.  i think they can play the upper level but in order to scream NC they need to prove it in the schedule.  they are a great team, they are well coached and disciplined, that in itself sets them apart from a lot of teams, they did have some penalties but the good was far better.  they need a strong schedule.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Sep 7, 2010)

i hate UGA, but someone hit the crack pipe a lil too hard..........."UGA's schedule has more "CANDY" than Boise State"???

P......L..........EASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh boy..........................


----------



## ACguy (Sep 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> BSU doesn't get a lot of offers because scheduling them is a bad idea.  If a big SEC team schedules BSU they are EXPECTED to win that game.  However, there isn't a single team in the country that can say if they schedule BSU, they will win.  Thats why nobody outside the Pac 10 has the cones to schedule them year in and year out.  Oregon did it two years in a row, and lost both years!  If Oregon had scheduled a cupcake team they would have finished higher in the rankings and could have easily got a better bowl in 2008.  Higher rankings  equal better recruiting, more fans in the stadium, apparel sales, etc.  Oregon State has scheduled TCU and Boise ST this year.  They could have easily scheduled two cupcake teams and headed into Pac 10 play 3-0.  As it stands there is a very good chance they could enter Pac 10 play at 1-2 and not even ranked.  Instead of a good chance at finishing the season 9-3 with a decent ranking, they will be lucky to be 7-5 and ranked in the top 25.  Thats why teams won't schedule BSU.
> 
> BTW.. Im watching the game again right now.  Boise's Defense and Kellen Moore won that game.  Every time Taylor got the ball the pocket collapsed so fast that he was forced to run.  When he did run Boise's D closed in so fast there wasn't a lot of running room. Every time Moore got the ball his O line gave him just enough time to read the D and make the plays late in the game.  What Moore lacks in physical ability, he makes up with his knowledge of the game.  He gets the ball in play so quick because he just seems to be able to see the play developing before it happens.  He will probably never be a pro QB, but that kid is GOOD.



Maybe location has something to do with SEC teams not playing BSU. Maybe BSU wanting to be treated like a big time BCS program is the reason the SEC doesn't play BSU . Maybe it has to do with BSU wanting a home and home or a crazy 1M to do a one and done. 

Tell me why any BCS team should play BSU. BSU is the team that needs to give in if they want to play BCS teams.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 8, 2010)

BSU offered to play anyone for a 1 and done game at the other teams location!  Ole Miss had an open spot, and they took it.  Nobody else would.  BCS teams should play BSU to prove they are the best teams in the country.   Thats why.  Its ashame the BCS is setup so teams hide behind conference strength and schedule Bowl subdivision teams for their OOC games.   At least there are still some teams from some conferences who will go out and schedule the best teams from other conferences that they can.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 8, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> BSU offered to play anyone for a 1 and done game at the other teams location!  Ole Miss had an open spot, and they took it.  Nobody else would.  BCS teams should play BSU to prove they are the best teams in the country.   Thats why.  Its ashame the BCS is setup so teams hide behind conference strength and schedule Bowl subdivision teams for their OOC games.   At least there are still some teams from some conferences who will go out and schedule the best teams from other conferences that they can.



I know BSU offered to play anyone at the other teams location. But they want a million dollars to play that game and I believe most of UF's one and dones are for around 500K. 

So if a BCS team beats BSU that would make them the best team in the country ? That's crazy. If any thing it's the opposite. IF BCS team beats BSU everyone will say BSU was not that good that they play a weak schedule and are not a BCS team. If a BCS team beats BSU then everyone will say they should have won. Just like when UGA beat Hawaii in a BCS bowl game . BSU is not in the same class as UF , BAMA , USC and OSU ect. Why should someone pay more money to play BSU when they could pay another non BCS team less money and have a better chance of winning ? Are you telling me you would prefer a harder job that makes less money then a easier job that pays more money ? That's what your insulting the SEC about. BSU has nothing  , the BCS teams hold all the cards . BCS teams don't need to play BSU to get respect. BSU needs to play BCS teams so they can get respect. So BSU is the one that has to give in if they really want to play BCS teams.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 8, 2010)

If your a BCS team and you want to prove to the country that your actually the best college football team there is, then you try to schedule the best teams.  You don't hide behind a couple Bowl Subdivision teams in OOC games and then behind your conference name.  If teams from the SEC can spank BSU then they should try and do it.  Its no different with scheduling Michigan, USC, Bama, Texas, etc it OOC games.  Simple as that.  It should only take one game to do it.  Bama had the chance to crush the Utah hype two years ago and got crushed instead.  If I was an AD at a major program and I thought my team was good enough to shut BSU up, id make sure I got them on my schedule.  Theres a reason teams like USC and Ohio State play in OOC games.  USC has played a major conference team from the SEC, Big 10, Big 12, and ACC almost every year since 2000.  They want to play the best teams they can, and prove they are the best on the field.  Unfortunatly, the SEC has realized how the BCS works and have decided to schedule cupcakes.  Id love to see BSU and TCU be the only two undefeated teams at the end of the year.  If that happens, and the BCS takes teams with 1 loss from BCS conferences instead of BSU and TCU in the NC game it would prove just how much of a joke the BCS is.  If they take BSU and TCU (which I believe they would have to do to retain any credibility) then everyone would be crying for a playoff.  Either way, maybe this will finally be the year the BCS gets flipped upside down and shown the be the incredibile injustice to college football that it is.  Then everyone will start to schedule tough teams again so we can prove who the best really is on the field.  I want to see the NC be won on the field, not in a popularity contest.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 8, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> I beg you to tell us what are Boise's 5 tough games with a straight face... I'll spot you VT and Oregon St although VT could very easily turn out to be a 7-4 ball team.





GAranger1403 said:


> 5 games JM, we must be looking at different schedules. VT is a given, OSU a maybe, Nevada a longshot, after that it's popwarner row!



Nevada was 8-5 last year 
Idaho was 8-5 last year
Fresno State was 8-5 last year
Wyoming was 7-6 last year 
3 of these are road games they are in red,Wyoming may be a long shot,but the other 3 are not and 2 are road games



Wacenturion said:


> That was Hawaii that Georgia beat big in a bowl game...2007 I believe.  Not Boise State.



GA beat Boise State in the first game of the year in 05..Sorry it was the 05 season opener in GA



ACguy said:


> So you think Boise State deserves a home and home with Nebraska  . I can see we will never agree because your not using your brain.  Nebraska had a average of 85K+ fans show up for home games last year while Boise State had 32K. So Nebraska should lose money to play BSU when BSU is the one that needs to step up and play a real schedule  . BSU wants more then all of the other non BCS teams , thats why they don't get alot of offers.



No I don't. I think Boise should play Nebraska on a neutral field hand Nebraska their lunch like they have been doing to most BCS schools....NO BSU wants a 1 for 1 or 1 and done ( like they played GA in 05)


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 8, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> While I agree with your logic GD I will say that Boise State was the only team that had a set big enough to schedule a top 10 team on national TV during week one something no one else did.
> 
> I am a die hard GA fan and our schedule has more candy in it this year than boise's does. And you better believe if we went undefeated this year we would all be screaming NC!!
> 
> ...





greene_dawg said:


> BSU's schedule > UGA's??? You're having fun at my expense right? Must be...



SOS,

I have stated most of the SEC teams are facing 7or 8 hard games,while Boise State faces 5 or 6..I think that if more folks would write to their schools athletic director and chancellor stating they want their team to play Boise State then the discussion would be over,either Boise State would boost themselves ( by winning) or go away ( for losing)....The issue with the Strength of Schedule is it can move as teams that are scheduled play more games...If VT wins out and wins the ACC championship,it boots Boise States Strength of Schedule based on the fact they beat VT...If the other teams on Boise States Schedule only lose 2 games and teams in the SEC keep losing to non-conference opponents their Strength of Schedule will balloon...This is how Boise State and other schools  have missed out on BCS games in the past.....

Boise State Strength of Schedule 87
UGA Strength of Schedule 44


----------



## chainshaw (Sep 8, 2010)

Boise is very good, but why in heck did they join the Mountain West Conference? If you are going to jump ship, why not go to a BCS conference?

The wrestling team competes in the PAC10


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 8, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> BSU offered to play anyone for a 1 and done game at the other teams location!  Ole Miss had an open spot, and they took it.  Nobody else would.  BCS teams should play BSU to prove they are the best teams in the country.   Thats why.  Its ashame the BCS is setup so teams hide behind conference strength and schedule Bowl subdivision teams for their OOC games.   At least there are still some teams from some conferences who will go out and schedule the best teams from other conferences that they can.




Though I understand your argument a little, I do disagree somewhat.  IF what you say is true, then why doesnt USC or any other top team schedule all big boys?  Why hide behind the fact that you play Notre Dame the past 7 ro 8 years when they have been down?  Why doesnt USC play Texas,Ohio State and Oklahoma all as out of conference games?  I mean if you are the best, why not schedule the best and show it?  Because there is too much risk and no reward.

There is no real good reason for any team, SEC or not, to play Boise in the regular season.  There is all the risk and none of the reward.  If you lose, you will be crutified.  If you win, it will be forgotten.  All we have have heard the past few days is how Boise beat VT,Oklahoma and Oregon St.  But we have not heard how they were routed by GA.  

No money in it either.  Its just a waste of a game.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 8, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> While I agree with your logic GD I will say that Boise State was the only team that had a set big enough to schedule a top 10 team on national TV during week one something no one else did.
> 
> I am a die hard GA fan and our schedule has more candy in it this year than boise's does. And you better believe if we went undefeated this year we would all be screaming NC!!
> 
> ...




Are you serious?  Have you watched College football?  

C'on Man !!!!

Boise has the 100th ranked schedule out of 120 teams !!!!  100th.......


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 8, 2010)

chainshaw said:


> Boise is very good, but why in heck did they join the Mountain West Conference? If you are going to jump ship, why not go to a BCS conference?
> 
> The wrestling team competes in the PAC10



That is because Utah jumped to the Pac 10



Gatorb said:


> you may wanna stick to catfishing cause everything in this post is so far off that it makes little sense.
> 
> Ga's schedule cant even be compared to BSU's as far as candy. please man that was a bad post.
> 
> how in the heck are they doing more? they do very little. they get up for 1 big game. and most likely that big game opponent everyone was so high on monday night Vatech. Will probably have 4 losses this year. Doesn't make their BIG WIN look so big at the end of the day.



But a lot of folks  was high on OleMiss as well....


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 8, 2010)

Whole lotta play'n left to be done out there BSu...


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> That is because Utah jumped to the Pac 10
> 
> 
> 
> But a lot of folks  was high on OleMiss as well....



Only the people who smoke crack.  Last year, we all said that Ole Miss was over rated and this year, they are worse.  They will finish dead las in the SEC west.  Dead last.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 8, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Though I understand your argument a little, I do disagree somewhat.  IF what you say is true, then why doesnt USC or any other top team schedule all big boys?  Why hide behind the fact that you play Notre Dame the past 7 ro 8 years when they have been down?  Why doesnt USC play Texas,Ohio State and Oklahoma all as out of conference games?  I mean if you are the best, why not schedule the best and show it?  Because there is too much risk and no reward.
> 
> There is no real good reason for any team, SEC or not, to play Boise in the regular season.  There is all the risk and none of the reward.  If you lose, you will be crutified.  If you win, it will be forgotten.  All we have have heard the past few days is how Boise beat VT,Oklahoma and Oregon St.  But we have not heard how they were routed by GA.
> 
> No money in it either.  Its just a waste of a game.



GA won against a Boise State team in 05 ( first game of the year)..I actually think that is the game that started to rise of Boise State as it showed them how to play with the big guys...GA beat them good,and since Boise State is 6-1( I think) against BCS schools..


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 8, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Only the people who smoke crack.  Last year, we all said that Ole Miss was over rated and this year, they are worse.  They will finish dead las in the SEC west.  Dead last.



Funny I got 2 guys I work with who thought they would finish second or third in the west.....I actually would have preferred that Boise State have gone to the Pac 10 instead of the MWC...


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> GA won against a Boise State team in 05 ( first game of the year)..I actually think that is the game that started to rise of Boise State as it showed them how to play with the big guys...GA beat them good,and since Boise State is 6-1( I think) against BCS schools..



Like I said, if you beat them, it will be discounted.  The only two good teams they have beaten were OU and VT was decent.  Beating Oregon St twice does not mean a thing.  

TCU was decent last year but most teams play atleast one or two teams that good every year...  They are just doing what everyone else is doing but in between, they basically have off weeks..

They are a great team.  I have no doubt they can beat anyone on any day.  But they have not earned the right to play for a national championship with the schedule they have or by winning 6 big games in 5 years..


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 8, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Like I said, if you beat them, it will be discounted.  The only two good teams they have beaten were OU and VT was decent.  Beating Oregon St twice does not mean a thing.
> 
> TCU was decent last year but most teams play atleast one or two teams that good every year...  They are just doing what everyone else is doing but in between, they basically have off weeks..
> 
> They are a great team.  I have no doubt they can beat anyone on any day.  But they have not earned the right to play for a national championship with the schedule they have or by winning 6 big games in 5 years..



I will agree with some of this,but if no one will play them how is it their fault?...If USC can play for a NC and they were only playing 1 big game a year why not?This is the argument we have had at work,most think USC should not play for a NC because they are in the pac-10.....we will see what happens in the next 8 weeks and see where all teams stand....


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Sep 8, 2010)

i say they replace the wac with the mountain west conference, so they can be "considered" a bcs team. i mean correct me if im wrong but i dont remember a team from the wac being in the NC in the past 10-15 years


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I will agree with some of this,but if no one will play them how is it their fault?...If USC can play for a NC and they were only playing 1 big game a year why not?This is the argument we have had at work,most think USC should not play for a NC because they are in the pac-10.....we will see what happens in the next 8 weeks and see where all teams stand....



There are some good teams in the Pac-10 just like every conference.  ITs just not as deep year in and year out.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 8, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> There are some good teams in the Pac-10 just like every conference.  ITs just not as deep year in and year out.



Agreed..I just am trying to show some arguments form folks as why Boise State should not be in the NC talk...I think if they win out They should be in the talk but I also realize that they would need help ( like most of the SEC teams lose 2 games and both VT and Oregon State win out and win their conference championships).....I would just rather they settle it on the field,take all the conference champions and rank them then have a playoff....If need be have a play in game to make the number of teams needed to make a playoff....I mean we have like 40 bowl games now,we could do it....


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 8, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> What does that have to do with what SOS posted and what i posted back to him.....



In reference to everyone being high on VT...


----------



## DSGB (Sep 8, 2010)

If Boise honestly wants more big time schools to play them, they should lower their asking price. Like LanierSpots said, teams from BCS conferences have nothing to gain from playing them. No one has to go through BSU to prove they are contenders, it is the other way around. If a team schedules them and they win, it was just another game they should have won. Why pay out $1M when there is no great reward. 
Last years bowl matchup with TCU was the worst thing that could've happened to Boise. Neither team proved anything by beating the other. They should've been matched up with Florida or Ohio State, but instead had to play another team that plays a cupcake schedule and is trying to prove they belong.
Instead of joining the MWC, they should have went to either the PAC10 or BIG12.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 8, 2010)

DSGB said:


> If Boise honestly wants more big time schools to play them, they should lower their asking price. Like LanierSpots said, teams from BCS conferences have nothing to gain from playing them. No one has to go through BSU to prove they are contenders, it is the other way around. If a team schedules them and they win, it was just another game they should have won. Why pay out $1M when there is no great reward.
> Last years bowl matchup with TCU was the worst thing that could've happened to Boise. Neither team proved anything by beating the other. They should've been matched up with Florida or Ohio State, but instead had to play another team that plays a cupcake schedule and is trying to prove they belong.



I think that it's laughable to perpetuate the myth that "nobody wants to play BSU" with the implication that the big schools are "afraid" of BSU.
It's all about the money.
Big boy schools want a home and done,...BSU wants a home and home,...not for competitive reasons  mind you, but for $$$...BSU is holding a lame hand, the big boy schools are holding all the cards, there is absolutely nothing to be gained from a big boy program traveling to Boise.
Instead of crying about it, BSU should suck it up and do exactly like FSU and Bowden did it many moons ago,...travel to the big boys and beat them in their home stadiums, i.e. "earn your stripes"
Then make all the arguments that you like.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 8, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I think that it's laughable to perpetuate the myth that "nobody wants to play BSU" with the implication that the big schools are "afraid" of BSU.
> It's all about the money.
> Big boy schools want a home and done,...BSU wants a home and home,...not for competitive reasons  mind you, but for $$$...BSU is holding a lame hand, the big boy schools are holding all the cards, there is absolutely nothing to be gained from a big boy program traveling to Boise.
> Instead of crying about it, BSU should suck it up and do exactly like FSU and Bowden did it many moons ago,...travel to the big boys and beat them in their home stadiums, i.e. "earn your stripes"
> Then make all the arguments that you like.



BSU has done the one and done ( See GA 05 opener)...They have issued a one and done neutral game site and no one wants to take it,because of what they did to VT on a supposed neutral field...Boise State is not crying they want what is right and that is to play teams that they feel are equal to themselves...Problem is no one wants to do it during the regular season,unless it suits them...Then when they are forced to play Boise State in a bowl game and lose the comments are "we did not want to be in that game" or " we did not bring our A game"...these are the same things used against Utah and for a few years Fresno State...we can debate this until we are all angry and red faced the fact is setup a playoff system and lets decide it on the field like every other sport in the NCAA....W/ 40 + bowl games we should be able to figure it out....


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> BSU has done the one and done ( See GA 05 opener)...They have issued a one and done neutral game site and no one wants to take it,because of what they did to VT on a supposed neutral field...Boise State is not crying they want what is right and that is to play teams that they feel are equal to themselves...Problem is no one wants to do it during the regular season,unless it suits them...Then when they are forced to play Boise State in a bowl game and lose the comments are "we did not want to be in that game" or " we did not bring our A game"...these are the same things used against Utah and for a few years Fresno State...we can debate this until we are all angry and red faced the fact is setup a playoff system and lets decide it on the field like every other sport in the NCAA....W/ 40 + bowl games we should be able to figure it out....



BSU is pushing home and home, not one on a neutral field, Nebraska offered a 3 game series, 2 at nebraska and one at Boise,...boise balked.
I can assure you that elite teams like BAMA aren't "afraid" to play Boise...BAMA opened with top 5 ranked Clemson, and top 10 ranked VT the previous two years...and throttled both teams, but BAMA has nothing tho gain by traveling to boise.
VT is a pretender.
Boise is good.
That's that.
I'd like to see a play off system too,...but I don't think that will happen in my life time,...and it has nothing to do with the teams.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 8, 2010)

First off, no BCS conference offered BSU an invitation to play in it.  Im 100% positive if the Pac 10 offered BSU an invite, BSU would have taken it.  However, Utah and Colorado ended up getting the invite instead.

You guys are correct though, there is no incentive to play a team like BSU in an OOC.  The problem with the BCS is that you don't get any points if you play a tough OOC schedule.  The only thing the BCS really looks at is conference play.  If you end up #1 and undefeated in one of the 5 major BCS conferences, and everyone else has at least 1 loss, then you will probably make the BCS game. The goal is no longer to try and make yourself look as good as possible at the end of the season so the writers and coaches will vote you #1.  The goal now is to try and make it through OOC games without a loss, and then hopefully go undefeated in your conference while teams in other conferences lose at least 1 conference game.  The goal of teams outside the BCS is still to try and play the best teams in the country so they might "possibly" get one of the at large invites for a BCS bowl...........  The entire BCS system is screwed up.   They need an 8 team playoff.  1 automatic bid for each #1 team in the BCS conferences, and then 2 at large bids.  If they did that, then it would still be possible for a BCS team to make the BCS playoff if they scheduled tough teams and were able to get one of the at large bids, even if they didn't win their conference.  That would get teams to start scheduling tough OOC games again and make college football a heck of a lot more fun.  I get sick of watching DI teams play bowl subdivision teams in OOC games.  My favorite team, the Washington Huskies, is 1 of only 5 teams who have never scheduled a DII team in an OOC game, and even they have Eastern Washington on their schedule next year.  Losing to BYU or Nebraska in OOC games does nothing to help their BCS chances.  I hate the BCS!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 8, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> BSU is pushing home and home, not one on a neutral field, Nebraska offered a 3 game series, 2 at nebraska and one at Boise,...boise balked.
> I can assure you that elite teams like BAMA aren't "afraid" to play Boise...BAMA opened with top 5 ranked Clemson, and top 10 ranked VT the previous two years...and throttled both teams, but BAMA has nothing tho gain by traveling to boise.
> VT is a pretender.
> Boise is good.
> ...



A play off would solve the issue but not the debate...Just think about how much everyone has talked about NCAA football just this week........


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 8, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> BSU is pushing home and home, not one on a neutral field, Nebraska offered a 3 game series, 2 at nebraska and one at Boise,...boise balked.
> I can assure you that elite teams like BAMA aren't "afraid" to play Boise...BAMA opened with top 5 ranked Clemson, and top 10 ranked VT the previous two years...and throttled both teams, but BAMA has nothing tho gain by traveling to boise.
> VT is a pretender.
> Boise is good.
> ...



Actually Rip.  BSU offered to play anyone for a one game series anywhere in the country.  In other words, one and done at any school who's willing to take the offer.  They didn't ask for the team to come to BSU and play on the smurf turf.  Even Nebraska wanted 2 home games and only 1 game on the smurf turf.  I can understand why BSU didn't except Nebraska's offer, but at some point, if nobody besides Ole miss will, they might just have to take Nebraska up on thier offer.   An 8 team playoff would fix all of this, but then again, how much fun would that be?  We would have 102 pages of posts on GON arguing if BSU is worthy or not.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

Gene Stallings said yesterday that Boise might win 3 or 4 games in the SEC



jmfauver said:


> So in your thinking since Utah Beat Alabama badly in 08 they are really the national champs last year?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slippery Rock could have beat the Tide that day, and anyone who watched a Tide game at all that year knew the entire offensive line was depleted.  Not making excuses, jut stating facts.  The Tide wasn't deep enough on the offensive line to compete with anyone, and the whole country knew it.



Wacenturion said:


> MCBUCK...............you said.....
> 
> "BSU is a decent team, but anyone can be a decent team for two games a year. BSU has to whip the rest of their schedule by 3 or 4 TD's at least to even be considered a national title contender. I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong, but BSU is 6-17 aginst BCS teams in the last decade, and 6-1 in the last five years."
> 
> ...



06-undefeated, with no games against ranked opponents.
Played three BCS qualified conferences in Oregon State, and Utah...both had over four losses.  In the third they had to beat a pathetic overated Chokelahoma U in OT.

07'-lost to an undefeated Hawaii team that UGA stomped a mudhole in.  Colt Brennan words were "that was the fastest team he had ever seen."

08'-BSU beat Oregon on the road for their first ever BCS road win....and gave up nearly 500 hindred yards, and 32 points to a fourth string freshman QB...the kid whipped them in the fouth, scoring 19.  The Ducks had QB issues, and never recovered from them the rest of the season.

09'-Woo Hoo!  Wins against Oregon, and UC Davis!  A 4-8 La Tech put 35 on em...the long time whipping boy of the SEC.  



ACguy said:


> Nebraska wants to play Boise State and has offered them a deal and they have not taken it yet. BSU wants to make money and trick all the morons out there into believing that everyone is scared of them.



I don't think any of the big players in the major conferences are scared of anyone.



jmfauver said:


> Nebraska wants a 2 for 1 deal.So it is Nebraska who wants the money not Boise State..Boise State wants a 1 for 1 ...Nebraska said no....



Who wants to give up 90,000 rears in the stadium for 30,000 in the seats?   I have a Ruger 10/22 I will trade you even for your Kimber Pro Comp...that is the kind of deal BSU wants....I have an idea for BSU: build a bigger stadium.  Who wants a home and give up 60,000 seats?  Do the math...60,000x $45.oo=$2.7 large  Boise is insane to think anyone would give that up.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 8, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Actually Rip.  BSU offered to play anyone for a one game series anywhere in the country.  In other words, one and done at any school who's willing to take the offer.  They didn't ask for the team to come to BSU and play on the smurf turf.  Even Nebraska wanted 2 home games and only 1 game on the smurf turf.  I can understand why BSU didn't except Nebraska's offer, but at some point, if nobody besides Ole miss will, they might just have to take Nebraska up on thier offer.   An 8 team playoff would fix all of this, but then again, how much fun would that be?  We would have 102 pages of posts on GON arguing if BSU is worthy or not.



I believe that was offered two years ago,...schedules are made out 5 years in advance with an occasional "reshuffle" of ooc teams,...not making any excuse at all, like I said, I would LOVE to play Boise, and I think that on any given day Boise could play with the best in the Country, but could not last through an entire schedule of big boy ball...I do think Boise should get a chance if they are undefeated and all the other schools have two or more loses


----------



## ACguy (Sep 8, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> If your a BCS team and you want to prove to the country that your actually the best college football team there is, then you try to schedule the best teams.  You don't hide behind a couple Bowl Subdivision teams in OOC games and then behind your conference name.  If teams from the SEC can spank BSU then they should try and do it.  Its no different with scheduling Michigan, USC, Bama, Texas, etc it OOC games.  Simple as that.  It should only take one game to do it.  Bama had the chance to crush the Utah hype two years ago and got crushed instead.  If I was an AD at a major program and I thought my team was good enough to shut BSU up, id make sure I got them on my schedule.  Theres a reason teams like USC and Ohio State play in OOC games.  USC has played a major conference team from the SEC, Big 10, Big 12, and ACC almost every year since 2000.  They want to play the best teams they can, and prove they are the best on the field.  Unfortunatly, the SEC has realized how the BCS works and have decided to schedule cupcakes.  Id love to see BSU and TCU be the only two undefeated teams at the end of the year.  If that happens, and the BCS takes teams with 1 loss from BCS conferences instead of BSU and TCU in the NC game it would prove just how much of a joke the BCS is.  If they take BSU and TCU (which I believe they would have to do to retain any credibility) then everyone would be crying for a playoff.  Either way, maybe this will finally be the year the BCS gets flipped upside down and shown the be the incredibile injustice to college football that it is.  Then everyone will start to schedule tough teams again so we can prove who the best really is on the field.  I want to see the NC be won on the field, not in a popularity contest.



Teams like USC schedule OOC games to strengthen their SOS because their conference does not give them a good SOS. If a BCS team wants to strengthen it's schedule it would be better off scheduling another BCS team . That's why USC who you are  bragging about playing all these great OOC teams has not played Boise State . Playing BSU does nobody any good. If BSU wants to play BCS teams then they need to lower their standards. The best teams have played in the BCS championship game for a while.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Nevada was 8-5 last year
> Idaho was 8-5 last year
> Fresno State was 8-5 last year
> Wyoming was 7-6 last year
> ...



Nevada , Idaho , Fresno State and Wyoming are tough games?  Someone has to win a game when it is played. So of course the WAC will have teams with winning records . Those teams were 10-10 in OOC games. 

BSU wants a one and one or a one and done for 1 million dollars while other non BCS teams are getting 500K for a one and done. You and Jetjocky are funny. If someone walked up to you and offered you a deal like you  think BCS teams should give BSU you would look at them like they are retarded. Is it good for a business to make  bad business moves? That's what you wanting Nebraska to do. Do you under stand what your saying ? Your telling me a BCS team should lose money by playing BSU just so BSU can have a chance to beat them  .


----------



## ACguy (Sep 9, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> If I read the schedules right most SEC teams have either 7 or 8 tough games ( this is based on who they play and how teams played this weekend),Boise State has 5 tough games ( games based on last years record and this weekends play)...What is funny is everyone wants to point out GA beat Boise State big,but then want to discount the games Boise State has won when all the limelight was on ( bowl games) against big BCS schools,that is why they are ranked where they are ....



If you consider BSU's top 5 opponents tough then UF plays atleast 10 tough games.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey AC..  Why does the Pac 10 schedule BSU every year?  Along with OSU, Oklahoma, Texas, Utah, TCU, ND, Tenn (the Pac 10 whipping post), Nebraska, etc?  Its because they aren't afraid to playing tough OOC games.   Ask Tennesse if scheduling Pac 10 teams in OOC games is a good idea?  Currently, they are 1-3 against the Pac 10 over the last 4 years.  They could easily be 1-4 if they don't play well against Oregon..........  The most interesting part of your rediculous rant is that most of the Pac 10 teams had a much tougher schedule most of the season over SEC teams.  The SEC has Bama, UGA, and UF..  After that, who is a tough team in the SEC?   LSU?  Auburn? Who?  LSU is a joke, just like last year, Ole Miss got blasted by a team from the BCS subdivision, Tennesse has been owned by the Pac 10 the last 4 years, USCe might field a team, but probably not.  The SEC has survived on having 2 BCS capable teams the last couple years, but afters Bama's blowout by Utah, their unimpressive win against UT last year, LSU's loss to Penn state, who does the SEC have that is so dominate and so tough?  The SEC SOS arguement just doesn't hold water.  Simple as that.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 9, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Hey AC..  Why does the Pac 10 schedule BSU every year?  Along with OSU, Oklahoma, Texas, Utah, TCU, ND, Tenn (the Pac 10 whipping post), Nebraska, etc?  Its because they aren't afraid to playing tough OOC games.   Ask Tennesse if scheduling Pac 10 teams in OOC games is a good idea?  Currently, they are 1-3 against the Pac 10 over the last 4 years.  They could easily be 1-4 if they don't play well against Oregon..........  The most interesting part of your rediculous rant is that most of the Pac 10 teams had a much tougher schedule most of the season over SEC teams.  The SEC has Bama, UGA, and UF..  After that, who is a tough team in the SEC?   LSU?  Auburn? Who?  LSU is a joke, just like last year, Ole Miss got blasted by a team from the BCS subdivision, Tennesse has been owned by the Pac 10 the last 4 years, USCe might field a team, but probably not.  The SEC has survived on having 2 BCS capable teams the last couple years, but afters Bama's blowout by Utah, their unimpressive win against UT last year, LSU's loss to Penn state, who does the SEC have that is so dominate and so tough?  The SEC SOS arguement just doesn't hold water.  Simple as that.



The SEC has played OU , Texas , USC , Oregon , Miami(fl) , ND , VT, Clemson , FSU  , GT ect.  LSU has more BCS championships then your entire conference  . So the PAC 10 is a joke then  . 

Here are the bowl records since 2001
SEC 44-26
PAC10  28-24 
I can tell the SEC doesn't have any good teams.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 9, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Nevada , Idaho , Fresno State and Wyoming are tough games?  Someone has to win a game when it is played. So of course the WAC will have teams with winning records . Those teams were 10-10 in OOC games.
> 
> BSU wants a one and one or a one and done for 1 million dollars while other non BCS teams are getting 500K for a one and done. You and Jetjocky are funny. If someone walked up to you and offered you a deal like you  think BCS teams should give BSU you would look at them like they are retarded. Is it good for a business to make  bad business moves? That's what you wanting Nebraska to do. Do you under stand what your saying ? Your telling me a BCS team should lose money by playing BSU just so BSU can have a chance to beat them  .



Really,so teams that have a winning record are not tough teams...Okay no problem...They play 3 of those teams on the road but again,you see it as a non issue....Open up and get to looking at the big picture in college football....



ACguy said:


> If you consider BSU's top 5 opponents tough then UF plays atleast 10 tough games.



Uf has 4 road games out of 12...Appalachian State and Miami Ohio drops you to 10.USF was 8-5 and you get them at home ( plus they have a new coach and did not look good last week even though they put 59 on the board).Vanderbilt was 2-10 last year that drops you to 8 games....Sorry to state it again,I looked at last years records and how they played in week 1


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 9, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Gene Stallings said yesterday that Boise might win 3 or 4 games in the SEC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep making the excuse for an SEC team losing to a no name.....Funny thing is most of my co-workers are hard core SEC fans,when I brought up who bad Florida looked to the one all he said was " A win is a Win"...So why is the mentality different when the team is not from the SEC....As far as BSU winning 4 games in the SEC I would think it would depend on who they played,If you use the 7-8 hard games I posted for most SEC teams I would believe they would and could win the 4 or 5 easy games,then that leaves 7 or 8 more ( just say 4 road 4 home),since they play in the snow and everything else at home I would bet depending upon the teams they played they could at home win 2-4 of those games so that would be 6-8 games won alone,with 4 road games,again depending upon who they play,I would think 1-3 games most likely 1 win,because we know how hard it is to win on the road in the SEC,so wow that means they have 7-9 wins....I can debate this all day,but we all know until there is a playoff we cannot answer the question......Just so you know I used an actual SEC schedule for my win estimates...


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 9, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Though I understand your argument a little, I do disagree somewhat.  IF what you say is true, then why doesnt USC or any other top team schedule all big boys?  Why hide behind the fact that you play Notre Dame the past 7 ro 8 years when they have been down?  Why doesnt USC play Texas,Ohio State and Oklahoma all as out of conference games?  I mean if you are the best, why not schedule the best and show it?  Because there is too much risk and no reward.
> 
> There is no real good reason for any team, SEC or not, to play Boise in the regular season.  There is all the risk and none of the reward.  If you lose, you will be crutified.  If you win, it will be forgotten.  All we have have heard the past few days is how Boise beat VT,Oklahoma and Oregon St.  But we have not heard how they were routed by GA.
> 
> No money in it either.  Its just a waste of a game.





You can't count the 05' win by Georgia over Boise as it was pre-Petersen, of which is the team we are now talking about. He brought Boise to the forefront. That's like saying Alabama stunk under Bear Bryant because someone beat Bama prior to Bryant being coach.

That 50-4 win/loss Petersen/Boise record does not include Georgia....sorry. 


Oh....and USC did play Ohio State last year....and won.  The Pac 10 does schedule tough game non conference every year....Big 10, SEC and otherwise....oh and unfortunately for the Pac 10...Boise 4 times in the past 4 years....record....Boise 3 wins....and 1 loss, that to a Locker lead Husky team early in 2007 in Seattle.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2010)

Boise is 7-7 against BCS teams since they became relevant (8 years).


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 9, 2010)

DSGB said:


> If Boise honestly wants more big time schools to play them, they should lower their asking price. Like LanierSpots said, teams from BCS conferences have nothing to gain from playing them. No one has to go through BSU to prove they are contenders, it is the other way around. If a team schedules them and they win, it was just another game they should have won. Why pay out $1M when there is no great reward.
> Last years bowl matchup with TCU was the worst thing that could've happened to Boise. Neither team proved anything by beating the other. They should've been matched up with Florida or Ohio State, but instead had to play another team that plays a cupcake schedule and is trying to prove they belong.
> Instead of joining the MWC, they should have went to either the PAC10 or BIG12.



That TCU/Boise matchup was not by choice....Cincy should have played TCU...and Florida played Boise if you went down the top ten matching the rankings.  Funny how the BCS followed that to a tee with the exception of the TCU/ Boise game. 

If truth be known....it's more like the BCS did not want to risk either Cincy or Florida losing to one or both special ed schools.  That would have shook the very foundations of the BCS.

Here's a better look at what I said above..........


They give TCU and Boise State their own little game....like go outside and play and leave the rest of us alone. Bowl games should have been just as the rankings showed...

Alabama vs. Texas.........#1 vs. #2..........got that one right

Cincy vs. TCU................#3 vs. #4...HOWEVER.. it was #3 Cincy vs. #5 Fla.

Florida vs. Boise State....#5 vs. #6...HOWEVER..it was #4 TCU vs. #6 Boise

Oregon vs. Ohio State.....#7 vs. #8......oh gee....they got that one right

Georgia Tech vs. Iowa......#9 vs. #10...oh gee....they got that one right too


Anyone with half a brain can see what is out of wack with the assigned opponents. What a joke. The BCS and the conferences just didn't want to face a 13-0 Boise or a 12-0 TCU and risk losing a big one.


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 9, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Boise is 7-7 against BCS teams since they became relevant (8 years).




You guys really crack me up using your statistics.  For your information, 8 years is not relevant....only the Petersen years....that's the team we are talking about.

He took over at Boise in December 2005..............so to make this as simple as I can.....the 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009 seasons and the one game so far this season...........that is what is relevant to this discussion.

50-4...............get it?


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 9, 2010)

Wacenturion..

Totally off topic, BUT.  Heres a little hint.  Go to the new green can at the Cowlitz, fish the line above it (about 200 yards).  Find where the water drops from 35-50ft, and then move out 50-70 feet. That will put you just inside the green can as you look down river.  The fish are hitting the mouth of the Cow to hold, and then dropping back into the deeper water before they move up river.  I spent all last week camping on the hill above Rainier and fishing the mouth of the Cow.  My uncle, who had only fished URB's one other time with me, limited the two days he fished.  The two Busch Beer guide boats were fishing right next to us and they limited every day. We had 9 fish on with 2 rods one day and should have got our fish every day.  Green Dot Brads and silver/chartreus/blue Mini Extremes were the hot wobblers.  Anise scent outfished Garlic 3-1.  Its killing me being stuck out here during a good URB run.  Enjoy that North River.  Its a beauty!


----------



## ACguy (Sep 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Really,so teams that have a winning record are not tough teams...Okay no problem...They play 3 of those teams on the road but again,you see it as a non issue....Open up and get to looking at the big picture in college football....
> 
> 
> 
> Uf has 4 road games out of 12...Appalachian State and Miami Ohio drops you to 10.USF was 8-5 and you get them at home ( plus they have a new coach and did not look good last week even though they put 59 on the board).Vanderbilt was 2-10 last year that drops you to 8 games....Sorry to state it again,I looked at last years records and how they played in week 1



 If you think a 8-5 non BCS team is a tough game but a 8-5 BCS team is not then I am just wasting my time.  The 4 teams you named as tough games were a combined  1-7 against BCS teams last year. The 2 teams you claimed were not tough games were a combined 4-14 against BCS teams .


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 10, 2010)

ACguy said:


> If you think a 8-5 non BCS team is a tough game but a 8-5 BCS team is not then I am just wasting my time.  The 4 teams you named as tough games were a combined  1-7 against BCS teams last year. The 2 teams you claimed were not tough games were a combined 4-14 against BCS teams .



Read the statement where I said they were 8-5 last year and did not look good this week even though they put 59 on the board....Second the original post was that Florida plays 10 hard games I was proving a point that they do not,my co-worker is a big Florida fan and he even suggested I add Kentucky to the list to drop Florida to 7 hard games,and yes he agrees with me and my post.....The other part was that you are bringing up is that Florida and most of its opponents,play BCS teams,so again no one wants to step in and play BSU during the season,so how is it their fault....


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 10, 2010)

jetjockey said:


> wacenturion..
> 
> Totally off topic, but.  Heres a little hint.  Go to the new green can at the cowlitz, fish the line above it (about 200 yards).  Find where the water drops from 35-50ft, and then move out 50-70 feet. That will put you just inside the green can as you look down river.  The fish are hitting the mouth of the cow to hold, and then dropping back into the deeper water before they move up river.  I spent all last week camping on the hill above rainier and fishing the mouth of the cow.  My uncle, who had only fished urb's one other time with me, limited the two days he fished.  The two busch beer guide boats were fishing right next to us and they limited every day. We had 9 fish on with 2 rods one day and should have got our fish every day.  Green dot brads and silver/chartreus/blue mini extremes were the hot wobblers.  Anise scent outfished garlic 3-1.  Its killing me being stuck out here during a good urb run.  Enjoy that north river.  Its a beauty!  :d




dude, this is simply not fair...


----------



## golffreak (Sep 10, 2010)

If they run the table again and go undefeated I have no problem with them being in the BCS Championship game. That will either shut them up or add to their credibility. The only thing I hate about them is that blue turf.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 10, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> dude, this is simply not fair...



Don't be jealous Ripper....  Ok. you can be jealous.  This is what 55lbs of URB (Up River Bright) fall Columbia River king salmon looks like.  It looks even better right after it comes out of the smoker.  Too bad I can't get Alaskan Amber or Summer here in GA.  That would pretty much make a perfect Saturday of football here in GA.    OK.. Sorry to Hijack.  Now back to the orginal post.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 10, 2010)

Dang Jet, that's a nice haul,...trolling?


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 10, 2010)

No.  We call it sitting "on the hook".  Anchored up in about 50ft of water on the Columbia River.  We fish in the town of Longview WA and its still close enough to the ocean that its affected by the tides.  You fish the outgoing tide and drop your lead to the bottom off a 5 ft dropper.  You run your wobbler (you can see it in the second picture) off a 5 ft leader.  You walk the lead back so its sitting on the bottom and your line is about a 45 degree angle off the back of the boat.  Put the rod in the holder and immediately crack a beer.  You won't catch any unless you crack a beer though, thats the most important part.  Oh ya, the pictures lie, it rains in the Northwest every day!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice,....when I moved to Portland, it rained from Feb 28th till April 12th (or at least it was overcast)...then it broke and became one of the nicest summers I've ever experienced!
that's a mess of fish.
If you want a little challenge, go small,....north Georgia brookies, hit 'em in the am, come out catch the game, nail 'em at last light.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 10, 2010)

Sounds like fun.  My wife bought me a nice little 5 weight Scott 3 years ago that I really haven't even used.  I need to learn about GA fishing.  Don't tell anyone that it doesn't rain for 4 months in the summer up there.  Its a big secret!


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks like fun right there, good catch!


----------

